# Where can I practice karate/football./rugby/basketball anything in Ma'adi?



## xander1988

Hi all,

my name's Jamie and I'm new to Ma'adi. Gonna be here till June and I'm a year abroad student learning Arabic here. I'm glad I found this forum because I was starting to go insane not knowing where the life was in this place! I'm not exactly an expert in any of the things I listed above but I'd like to know if there is anywhere they'll take beginners or enthusiasts on. Just in case there isn't, is there anywhere expats meet up and have a drink or anything?

Hope someone can help.

Thanks, J.


----------



## aziza66

My daughter used to play rugby in Maadi. They take beginners and all levels. You can contact clubhouse at cairorugby dot com.


----------

